# Thank You from Spider Rider Halloween



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So sad you're not doing Halloween props and a display any more. 

But good luck pursuing your new hobby and please do check in here - you'll be missed!!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the inspiration you've given us! I've always loved your display, especially your namesake. So creative! If you happen to come to Napa this October, drive by our place for some Halloween dreaming. Best wishes in your new endeavors!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks WickedWino. I love Napa but I will stay closer to home this Halloween. My daughter and I plan on checking out more of what the nearby neighborhoods have to offer. (I never could break away before being so busy setting up and making sure stuff was working.)


----------

